# Quick Penn Station Help



## HomeBound (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys

We are leaving NYC tomorrow to head home (took the train here a little over a week ago/will write trip report when we get home and recover!). Anyway we are packing now and realized we don't know where to tell the cab driver where to let us out when we get to Penn. We will have several pieces of luggage so will need a red cap to help us get inside to check our bags. So, can anyone tell me where to pull up to to have the assistance of a red cap?

Also, we left from a small station and didn't have to take our carry on bags through a security so we had all our toiletries, food, etc with us. Now we are concerned that since we are in NYC, we will be checked and told we can't take our stuff back through with us. Of course we bought so much junk in NYC that we are taking more back with us, some of it breakable so we don' want to take a chance on checking it. We are in a roomette in case that makes a difference. So can someone tell me what kind of check we will go through? Will it be more like an airport check?

Thanks for your help, can't wait to get back on the train, as we had a great trip on the way here!


----------



## tp49 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd have the cab driver drop you off on the 8th Avenue side. Either the door at 8th and 31st Street or 8th Avenue and 33d Street. Generally speaking though you can access Amtrak from the entrance at 7th and 32d Street and you might even find a red cap there from my experience that entrance is used more by those heading to either the LIRR or NJT.

I also highly doubt you will be going through an airport style security check at Penn Station. I'd be shocked if there was much of a check at all. I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2010)

I concur, the 8th Avenue side is the best side to find a redcap to help you get down into the station.

And even if there is a random security check, it's not nearly as intense as one for the airlines. There are no limits on liquids and such.


----------



## arrow3 (Jul 2, 2010)

8th and 33rd is your best bet. 7th and 32nd (the main entrance) is extremely crowded and I hardly ever see red caps around there. The 8th Ave. entrances are closer to the Amtrak area anyway.

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## HomeBound (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. We tried to tell the cab driver to go to 33rd & 8th but he insisted the main entrance would be the best to find a red cap. We ended up on the curb, luggage at our feet, no red cap in sight as said cabbie drove away. Out of shear desperation, and the knowledge that my teenaged daughter and myself could in no way transport all those bags in the building and down the escalator, I broke a hard and fast rule and let a guy hanging around the station help us. He was an older gentleman-mid sixties I'd say- claiming to be a military veteran. Being a sucker for all things patriotic, I gave him a stern warning and the promise of a good tip if he didn't try to pull any crap on us. I also tod him if he took either suitcase all he would have was two weeks of dirty clothes and I was sure he couldn't fit in, nor would he look very good in womrn's or teen clothing. He seemed to get a kick out of this, although later my bordering on liberal daughter Informed me that I treated him in a demeaning way. I disagree, I just was letting him know I wouldn't go down without a fight...besides, I gave him a $15 tip and he seemed pretty happy to me.

So safely inside the alcela lounge, we checked our carry on bags and then went out to check our large luggage. We each had one large bag. The guy weighed my daughter's and it was 48 Pounds. Then he weighed mine and it was 58 pounds. He made me purchase a $3 box to lighten the load of my large luggage. I couldn't believe it. While I don't guess I blame him, as he doesn't make the rules, I just don't like the fact that I paid just short of $1000 for this round trip, which for two of us entilted us to 3 pieces of luggage at 50 pounds each, hence a total of 300 pounds and I have, what, about a third of that and I find myself with my bag opened in the middle of Penn station, dirty clothes sprawled for everybody to see, trying to measure out enough to get by the Amtrak gestapho. Uggggg...

Anyway, after that fiasco, we ate (read: got ripped off) at TGI Fridays, then sat in the lounge for a few minutes before being called to board. By the way, the lady at the desk told me that once we were checked into the lounge, we wouldn't have to go through a security check point, so that was nice. I'm afraid one of our carry ons may have weighed 51 pounds and I'd have had to spend the night in the NYC pokey or something!

And so as I write this, we are on the Cresent headed south. I love NYC but boy am I ever glad to be almost home. I will say that this was our first train trip but won't be our last, we loved it. Next time, I bring the husband!


----------



## arrow3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've never seen any security "check points" at NYP other than the Amtrak police waiting by the stairs. There's no metal detectors setup or anything similar to an airport.

Glad you got your luggage down there to the lounge. Too bad the cab couldn't just bring you to the right place.


----------



## AG1 (Jul 3, 2010)

The official Amtrak RedCap entrance to NY Penn Station is on 31st Street half way between 7th and 8th Avenues.The RedCaps have their own booth complete with a covered walkway to the sidewalk.It is near where the Megabuses pick up on 31st Street headed towards 8th Avenue.It is also a taxi zone.The RedCaps bring their customers to the head of the taxi wait line, which irritates those who have been waiting in line.


----------

